

Ask HN: Who here is playing Halo:Reach Beta? - jasonlbaptiste

Leave your gamertag.  I just downloaded and will be playing tonight after I get specs+mockups out of the way.  Would be great to play with some of you guys.
======
jfi
I will also be playing and am also taking part in Day 1 at Tech Wildcatters.
Gamertag: runItsADinosaur

~~~
prosa
The long gamertag makes it easier to aim at his head area.

------
prosa
Hell yeah! Looking forward to unwinding after Day 1 at TechWildcatters. My
gamertag is pza83.

------
drivebyacct
TheAtheistNinja

